
Ask HN: How is the future of duckduckgo financed? - GrumpyNl
How are they gonna pay for all their servers and network when it becomes a second google?
======
ocdtrekkie
I know DDG's terms gives it permission to add affiliate links to sites you
click on, like Amazon. I can't imagine that funds their operation entirely
though.

> Similarly, we may add an affiliate code to some eCommerce sites (e.g. Amazon
> & eBay) that results in small commissions being paid back to DuckDuckGo when
> you make purchases at those sites. We do not use any third parties to do the
> code insertion, and we do not work with any sites that share personally
> identifiable information (e.g. name, address, etc.) via their affiliate
> programs.

~~~
RUG3Y
I read somewhere recently that their revenue is ~1 million annually from ads
and affiliate links. I can't remember the source.

------
dhruvkar
Ads are still key.

They make money mainly on ads, based on keyword only (no tracking, ensuring
privacy) and affiliate links as mentioned by another commenter.

~~~
SN76477
Keyword based ads are great!

